# Lemp Brewery Bottle



## Ace31 (Oct 30, 2016)

I wasn't expecting to ever find one of these here in Ontario, I've for some time had an interest in the Lemp Brewery after reading about all the family suicides that took place at the Lemp Mansion.

The bottle has a tooled crown top and I'm pretty sure it dates around 1910.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2016)

I had the same bottle I found under a old house porch in Mt. Clemens Michigan about 2 years back. House was built in the 1920's I think owner said but I felt pretty confident the bottle was older then the house & 1920's. I was guessing late teens as Prohibition hit Michigan in 1919 I believe but it varied by states. Think I sold mine for $20. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2016)

_ didn't know that Falstaff was a product of the Lemp brewery!! At one time it was pretty popular out here in Cali_


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 31, 2016)

Cool!  I've found some American beers broken around here, but never an intact one.  They traveled quite a lot.


----------

